# zfs mirror: attaching new disk with 4k alignment partitions?



## ekar (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,

Before creating a pool I setup two disks mirror with gnop trick to have ashift=12 - 4k pool alignment. I also did that for the disk partitions (*gpt -a 4*k option) to have partitions 4k alignment (*diskinfo -v* disk shows stripesize=4096 for both disks).

Now I replaced one disk with a new one, but cant get the diskinfo or gpart list to display stripesize=4096.

Do you have an idea if that at all is needed? Some other information I found says that as long as pool is 4k alignment is done (ashift=12) you do not need to do 4k alignment for new disk for partitions with *gpart -a 4k* option.

Many Thanks,
Karolis


----------

